# Of the Big three...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well...after new years, champagne season ends for some, I find it hard to imagine, but for some, champagne is more of a once a year obligation (I personally love the stuff) ...now granted I'm not drinking rare cuvees every day, but I do enjoy them whenever possible...

anywho...of the "big 3" of France...which is your favorite...everybody knows where my vote goes...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

If you had Veuve Cliquot on the list I would vote for that, since I've not had any of the ones you listed. I know it's not that expensive but it's still pretty good.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Salon or some of the smaller, better producers in a similar or lower price range. If forced, Krug is the best of the three to my palate.


GG you should really hit the D&M Champagne club offerings at Fillmore and Sacramento (maybe California). Much better than the well knowns at great prices.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Bollinger RD/Vieilles Vignes and Salon (only blanc de blancs) should definitely be in the running.

Krug no question out of those three.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I haven't tasted many vintages of Cristal , so I can't say I'm very knowledgable, but from what I've had its not special at all.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't be accused of having sophisticated tastes in champagne, but I've had DP a few times. I'd much rather have a bottle of Moet & Chandon's Brut Imperial. Costs an awful lot less and, to my palate, is as good a product.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

DP is good, but Krug has a lot more personality. Should last longer, too, for those who care. I'm putting away a few cases of '96 for my daughter when they come out.

I get more pleasure out of Bollinger RD, though.

To my taste, Cristal and standard-issue Moet are too bland and sweet.


----------

